# Great morning at Atwood with my son



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Brrrrrr it was cold this morning but we had a blast! Jig n minnows worked for my boy and a jig with Bobby garland in monkey milk worked for me under a float.they were all over in the rocks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great morning and pictures.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome!


----------

